# Wow....



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

So I go out today looking for only female bettas. Told my husband I won't get any males...don't have any tanks ready right now...just wanted 3 females. I go to all the closest Petco and Petsmart stores...about 8 of them. Nothing catches my eye...then...at the last store...I saw something...but left without him. I went back an hour later...tomorrow I'm going to get 3 5g tanks...yeah, I got 3 fish. This one is the one I thought I'd never see. Our store NEVER has yellow. He has tail damage but I had to have him anyway.:-D


Oh yeah...my mother called after I got home...I sounded so happy she asked if I had been drinking...LOL


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha I get excited like that too when I find a new betta. He is awesome I love yellow bettas!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I love yellow bettas as well!  And 8 Petco/Petsmarts?! I'd have brought home 10 bettas!! O.O 

He's beautiful! ^_^


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG 10 bettas?

My petsmarts NEVERRRR have interesting bettas......no yellow or white ones, never any with rays.....-shrugs- ITs probably better off that way....i dont think my bf would let me get another one....it took me 1.5yrs to get my first one! LOL


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't wait to get them all in tanks and take more pics...the other two are so gorgeous. i just couldn't leave them there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful color!!!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

If I could get 10 I would ;] I guess it's a good thing my mom hates fish..

Haha anyways I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my word....... my petco never has yellow halfmoons! Darn it!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

He's beautiful! Congrats on such a catch! No pun intended  Now I can't wait to go to petco tomorrow! Sometimes mine has a random wonderful betta *fingers crossed*


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

My petco had a bunch of yellow bettas of all different tail types and I almost got one but I was pretty upset with the conditions with the bettas so I did not buy anything from their store.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Walmart never ever has yellow bettas,But they had Alien who's pic is my avatar8)!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

hes beautiful even with the tail damage


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Here he is in his tank...not the best pic. I'll get more after he settles in. He's been hiding most of the day.

Oh yeah...his name is Lueang...it means yellow in Thailand.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

his tank looks pretty


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Jayy


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

:-DThanks for calling my little Alien beautiful, but he prefers handsom8)e.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Very pretty :] My yellow CT used to hide all day as well! Then I added silk plants all over his tank and he totally showed himself more! He's never hid ever since


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I went to my petco today and they had so many amazing fish... which I will come home with tomorrow!

Your tank looks lovely!


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Another pic...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOOOhhh he's So beautiful!


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok...here are the other two that brought home...not a fan of the double tail but he was just too gorgeous. His name is Jason(Jason and the argonauts)...my 9 yr. old named him. My other one is Hamlet...huband named him. Jason is in an empty 5g tank...better than a cup though. Hamlet just has the rocks...and paper between the two tanks...they're stting side by side on my coffee table until my new stands get here. Going to get the rocks and all the plants later in the week.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow they're all handsome


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

More pics....


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love em!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

stunning!!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*** drooling ***

I would love either a yellow or purple betta. Some day my fish will come... LOL


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They're all gorgeous! Your yellow boy has got a perfect grumpy face and beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

wow they're gorgeous!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

He is so cute


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

That DBT has some awesome colors and so does the VT. Very pretty!


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Lueang in his 5g tank...I might add a few more plants.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

So.... Where do you live again? -kehkeh-
I PROMISE I won't steal him.... with you in sight xD
He's stunning. Yellow is my LEAST favorite color, and HMs definitely not my favorite tail....

But wow. I would kill to have him. For him, I'd forget my preferences. Love him <3

Edit: Forgot to add that the tank is stunning, too. For him, the tank just looks... right


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

He looks so happy in his tank! He really is beautiful! and I absolutely love the tank.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks CodeRed and crownie...I thought the tank looked a little bare...I guess I'll leave it the way it is. Out of all my fish he is one of the four favorites.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! I like your tank!


----------

